# Anyone sell camera services to realtors or home inspectors?



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I was just trying to figure out how to get more camera work and wondered if anyone had tried realtors and home inspectors. For instance, a realtor or home inspector representing the buyer could get the sewer inspected prior to the sale. Just an idea I had and was wondering if anyone had tried.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> I was just trying to figure out how to get more camera work and wondered if anyone had tried realtors and home inspectors. For instance, a realtor or home inspector representing the buyer could get the sewer inspected prior to the sale. Just an idea I had and was wondering if anyone had tried.



I don't think the realtor would want to know if the line was bad. Could cost them a sale. Most home buyers don't think about asking.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

People already complain about the $250 home inspection, they don't want to spend the extra $$ to inspect the drain lines. To me it's a no-brainer but PEOPLE ARE CHEAP! A selling agent doesn't want to know about bad drain lines and the buying agent just wants free estimates for possible repairs so they can bargain the price down. 






Paul


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Cameras are more useful to us plumbers as a tool to get more work. Customers respond quicker when they get a visuial effect, you can tell them about roots 10 times, let them see the roots.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you talked with insurance companies?

water restoration companies


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I once had an ad in a FSBO (for sale by owner local pamplet) describing the advantages of looking into the sewer line before buying a home. The buyers in the upscale market were wary of sewers in high dollar homes in older neighborhoods.This was7 or 8 yrs ago ,now who knows??


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Talk to real estate agents who are "buyer brokers". They represent the buyer so they're more likely to look for potential problems.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

It won't work around here. "Home inspectors" are only allowed to look at what they can see HANDS OFF.
They are not allowed to open anything, move anything to see what it's hiding.
Home inspections are a joke!!!

Realtors are not willing to lose a sale due to faulty/f***ked up piping/drains/sewers. And that includes both selling & buying agents.

I was at a guys place yesterday, worked 5 hours on his system, ,in the end, all I could get was a 1 1/4 inch hole thru a collapsed line. The guy has been in his place for 4 days and is pissed.
I feel sorry for him, but there aint no way he would have paid for a pre-sale inspection either, as I asked him about it.
NOW? That's a whole new kettle of fish. He says next place he buys WILL have one done at sellers expense, or he walks away. And this is a guy that's well-heeled when it comes to coin. He buys his places for cash.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Yea home inspections are worthless, now a HOLMES inspection will get you results(or a new house:laughing


----------

